# My First Video: Ambient Vocal Sampling with a Yamaha VSS-30 for Pianobook Winter Voices



## Stephen Caulfield (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi there all. Long time lurker, first time poster. I have made my first YouTube video featuring my great big beardy face. 

It's for the Pianobook Winter Voices library and I made a series of ambient vocal samples using a Yamaha VSS-30 sampling keyboard and a bunch of guitar pedals. It's taken me a while to get to this point and I had great fun doing it, however it's my first video, so if anybody has any comments, feedback or suggestions I really would very much appreciate it.




All the best,
Stephen.


----------

